# 2013 Cruze transmission leak



## Breakout831 (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, I'm about to eclipse the 87,000 mile mark. The past few 3-4 days I've noticed dark spots in my driveway. I didn't know whether or not it was the transmission or oil, and takin a peak under the car I couldn't see what was going on. Well now that that my car has sat 24 hours, it's clearly transmission fluid. Anyone have any ideas what is causing it to leak? And do you think it's under the power train warranty? Have a look. I have the 1.4 turbo.


----------



## Breakout831 (Oct 18, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your photos only show where the leak is terminating.....obviously the bottom of the car.

Most likely, one or both cooler lines are leaking at the hose to metal coupling interface.
This can be seen with the hood open, drivers side, area between radiator and trans....lower than the battery.

Any trans leakage would be covered under powertrain.

Rob


----------



## Breakout831 (Oct 18, 2014)

Will the coolant leak you described be covered as well? That's exactly what it is.


----------



## Breakout831 (Oct 18, 2014)

This is ir


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Uh......What coolant leak? 

You did not mention a coolant leak......are you losing coolant as well?

Rob


----------

